# Anyone get their pricing yet for bulk rock salt?



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just curious........


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes early buy was $63 picked up, after 9/1 $65 picked up.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lil,
Damn good price!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we bought a bunch at $30/ton.....not our regular price by any means


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Longae29;1050407 said:


> we bought a bunch at $30/ton.....not our regular price by any means


? is do they have anyomore at the $30/ton price?..... I'd buy all I could at that price!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

The mines have been a little hesitant to release firm numbers, but I do know that our state's "government group bid" average rose this season a little over $3/ton. I would expect a very modest increase, maybe 5% or so should be pretty safe.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1050800 said:


> The mines have been a little hesitant to release firm numbers, but I do know that our state's "government group bid" average rose this season a little over $3/ton. I would expect a very modest increase, maybe 5% or so should be pretty safe.


The thing that sucks is Morton has a HUGE stockpile of salt left over from last year at the dock in Portland... bastards have to make up for the poor year last year I guess...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Our's is American Rock salt. Bout the same as last year.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Mick76;1050801 said:


> The thing that sucks is Morton has a HUGE stockpile of salt left over from last year at the dock in Portland... bastards have to make up for the poor year last year I guess...


Yeah, kinda. I've long said that they (the mines) know what their costs are to extract/refine/ship the product...add their desired profit margin and there you have it--presto! BUT, salt is a commodity, and like other commodities (oil, for example) the market will fluctuate....highly annoying.

How neat would it be to "vary" your plowing prices?

:laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Same as last year, right down to the penny.
They have plenty left over from last year in our area but if they reduced the price their profit margins would fall too much....


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

just heard from a freind $70 ton delivered i buy a trailer load every yr and last yr it was $73


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We were at about 75/Ton delivered by the tri-axle load, trailers aren't super popular around here since trucks can only run 80,000 in NJ, we burned about 700 tons last season, and we're sitting on about 45, should only have to bvring in another 50 or so to stock up to full bins, I'd rather stock heavier but the boss would rather pay a couple bucks a ton more to the same day delivery guy locally than risk being stuck with 200 tons and nowhere to store it when we shift the yard into landscape operations in march.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Curious--how heavy can tri-axles run in NJ? How many tons can you expect from one?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

westhardt are you a salt supplier or snow removal company? just wonderin cause your in my area and im looking for a new salt supplier...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1053398 said:


> Curious--how heavy can tri-axles run in NJ? How many tons can you expect from one?


80,000lbs in NJ. Its crazy over there. Can get a payload around 27-28 tons depending on the light weight of the truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Mackman;1053455 said:


> 80,000lbs in NJ. Its crazy over there. Can get a payload around 27-28 tons depending on the light weight of the truck.


80,000lbs on a single truck with no trailer is crazy! Tri-axles serve almost no purpose here in Illinois. I don't see how a tri-axle truck can axle 80,000 lbs the right way. That front axle has to really be pushing 20,000. Not to mention, your front tires have to be rated at 10,000 each. Not many steer tires out there that can handle that much.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

MackMan got it. 27-28 max, depending on truck weight and moisture in the salt. Haulers are typically careful since not only can the DOT and troopers nail you, but guys running in Bergen County are scared to death of the county cops, they are certified to write DOT fines and live to nail anyone running overweight, we had an f350 dually dump pulling a loaded maintenance trailer(truck body empty) they nailed us with an $800 ticket since with the trailer the truck was over by a couple thousand........


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well you will know a jersey dump truck when you see one. Cuz they are built heavy to handle the weight. In PA i can get a 24ton payload. PA is 73,280lbs. For a tri/axle. Dump trailers are kinda useless around here cuz we can get such a good payload on straight trucks.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mackman;1053517 said:


> Well you will know a jersey dump truck when you see one. Cuz they are built heavy to handle the weight. In PA i can get a 24ton payload. PA is 73,280lbs. For a tri/axle. Dump trailers are kinda useless around here cuz we can get such a good payload on straight trucks.


Childs Play...Come to Michigan where Big Trucks Run.....161,000 Gross...54 Tons net....:waving:...:salute:


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Matson Snow;1053526 said:


> Childs Play...Come to Michigan where Big Trucks Run.....161,000 Gross...54 Tons net....:waving:...:salute:


I travel into Michigan every other weekend or so and I see "Kenneth Smith Trucking". They run doubles with a bunch of axles. So my question is, does Michigan laws just allow 18k or 20k per axle? No matter the wheel base? It seems like its the old fashion saying, "run what you brung". You can haul anything as long as you have enough axles. At least thats what it seems like. 54 tons on a semi dump is also insane!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1053531 said:


> I travel into Michigan every other weekend or so and I see "Kenneth Smith Trucking". They run doubles with a bunch of axles. So my question is, does Michigan laws just allow 18k or 20k per axle? No matter the wheel base? It seems like its the old fashion saying, "run what you brung". You can haul anything as long as you have enough axles. At least thats what it seems like. 54 tons on a semi dump is also insane!


If its less than a 9 foot spread its 13,000lbs per axle...If its a 9 foot spread18,000 per axle...So, take that picture for example...The front trailer and the first 2 axles on the pup trailer you are allowed 13,000lbs per axle...The back 2 axles on the pup since its a 9 foot spread you are allowed 18,000lbs per those 2 axles.....


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

NorthernSvc's;1053433 said:


> westhardt are you a salt supplier or snow removal company? just wonderin cause your in my area and im looking for a new salt supplier...


We've been a supplier for several years, but as I have not yet taken the sponsorship plunge (not in the budget yet), I don't freely advertise that. I went through a few "where did my post/thread/signature go?" issues, so I abide by the rules now. :salute:

If you're interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Without quoting, 80K on a tri is pretty nuts. As Sullivan said, tri's are all but worthless here. Max gross on a tri in IL is 62,500-not really worth it. We have a "SHV" (special haul vehicle) permit that we buy for $125 that allows an exception to federal bridge, which is why we run those little (22-24') trailers like you see in my sig. We are legally allowed to gross 72K, but we get by with 73,280, which is our our state's old max GVWR on a non-truck route (which ended this year) We must have an internal bridge no shorter than 18'6", and an external bridge no longer than 42'. We are also exempt from internal bridge weights. Typically, you'll see 23 ton payloads with a frameless aluminum trailer. If you lighten it up, you will see 24-24.5 tons (mine pictured averages 24) You see some common setups like this, but now with a pusher in front of the drives, which (in my case) would increase (my, in this case) gross to 75,500, and still allow me to bridge it without a permit. It's been avoided in the past because of our now-defunct 73,280 law, so I think people will be changing up their combinations--just as soon as they figure out how the law works (many don't know, they just "do what we've always done", LOL)

Matson, I only came up with 160K--is the steer 21K? (EDIT: I now understand why so many lift axles are 13K rated) And I've always wondered--how in the heck do they unload the front trailer? I know how the bottom drop B-trains out west do it, but not sure about end dumps. I will say, I'd have a very hard time doing a residential driveway mulch delivery with that setup. Not to mention my routine parallel parking in the McDonald's lot...

:laughing:

(EDIT: the steers you see on my truck are 315/80R22.5, which will take over 10K _each_, although I now run a 295/80, which is a lighter weight bus/RV tire)


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

You are correct.....Its 160k...Michigan sells you a plate for 160k or 164k which you could never scale......You dump the pup trailer...Unhook from the pup and proceed to dump the lead trailer....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we got our salt quote from our main supplier the other day, its down $8 a ton from last year


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wish I could say the same. Mines up $2 a ton!


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I was quoted $80 a ton delivered, northern indiana. Not very impressive


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mick76;1050801 said:


> The thing that sucks is Morton has a HUGE stockpile of salt left over from last year at the dock in Portland... bastards have to make up for the poor year last year I guess...


Funny you mention the HUGE piles of salt, a buddy of mine runs a dozer in searsport piling the salt up at the dock there...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I happened by one of Morton's south Chicago yards today en route to South Bend--they're barging in new material, even though they had probably 200Kt leftover from last year (which, by the way, looks like it weathered *very* well with hardly any tarp).

:laughing:


----------

